# Bounce Degrees....



## Ironkid (Nov 15, 2006)

Can someone please explain the bounce and when to use them..I have Titliest milled 60 degree lob wedge with an 8 degree bounce..I'm having a problem with a solid contact. With tight lies I seemed to blade the ball..I can't remember the bounce of my sand wedge but I bought a cobra 56 degree sand wedge, my distance is about 80 yds...I used to hit a sand wedge 100-105 yds..I dont know, maybe I need to play more like I used to..Anyway can someone just explain the bounce..Sorry for the novel..Fatty:dunno:


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

If you have too much bounce, it may be what is stopping you from making a clean connection on neat ground.

More bounce on a wedge is a benefit for bunkers with plenty of soft sand. As I dont see much soft sand at my course, I make sure my wedges have the minimum amount of positive bounce as possible.


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey,

May I ask again what's the difference between a low bounce and a regular 58 or 60 degree wedge?

Ping has this wedge, like 59 and 60 degrees that informs...Low bounce?


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

A 58* wedge is normally a Sand Wedge, meant to have a lot of bounce, to prevent the club from digging into the sand, causing a FAT shot, you want a sand wedge to skim over the sand. 
A 60* wedge has practically no bounce at all, meant for LOBBING, very high pitch shots, shot comes in high, one bounce and settles down. Good for going over a bunker or obstruction when you have very little green to work with.


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Sir,

Many thanks for your insights.
Do you think, should I get a Tour Spec Wedge than those off the rack wedges?


----------

